# Computer makers aim to banish boot-up blues



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.techspot.com/news/36443-...mputer-makers-aim-to-banish-bootup-blues.html#

Woooohoooo 

Then again I like my cuppa and toast.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I put my systems to sleep, so I rarely experience that "go get a cup of coffee" delay.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Never thought about it much before, my computers boot up fairly quickly, but its habit from the old days to put the computer on, as I am wondering past to put the coffee maker on, come back, down load email, go back to the coffee maker, pour the coffee, come back and answer email.

Never realised till now what a creature of habit I am. 

I still remember my first computer and on dial up at the time, (cringe), my first processor was not even a gig it was some tiny thing, trying to remember its size, and some tiny amount of ram.

It used to take age to boot up compared to the ones I have now, and I still remember the frustration of dial up when opening up a web page (enough to make you cry)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ozziebeanie said:


> I still remember my first computer and on dial up at the time, (cringe), my first processor was not even a gig it was some tiny thing, trying to remember its size, and some tiny amount of ram.


My first processor was an 8080 that I wire-wrapped myself, and it had a massive 16kb of memory. The first dial-up was a 300 baud acoustic coupler. You had a powerhouse computer compared to that.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Reckon you had computers before I even switched on a computer for the first time, not saying your old, I just did not have the opportunity to have a computer till a bit later than most. lol


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that I had to build my own, since the concept of the "personal computer" was not commonplace. Before the IBM-PC, a home computer was a real "gee-wiz" thing, not something you found in every home.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Once HP's memristors become mainstream (or something similar), "booting up" will be a phrase that we will soon forget the meaning of. Computers will be instant-on and their architecture will reflect that.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll always be happy with a faster boot-up time. :up:

But my computer doesn't take too long to boot up now, Only about 45-50 seconds from pushing the button to my Windows XP being fully functional and that includes the time it takes me to select the OS on my dual-boot menu and to enter my password.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Note that I had to build my own, since the concept of the "personal computer" was not commonplace. Before the IBM-PC, a home computer was a real "gee-wiz" thing, not something you found in every home.


When I was working up north for a year, the boss and I came across receipts for computer parts from back in the 70's 80's and so on, some of those parts where like thousands of (average of 5 thousand ) dollars just for a hard drive never mind any other part.

That amazed me, I would not have believed it if i had not seen it with my own eyes. 

I was in my late 20's before I used a computer. Way back when I was in high school (collage) the only person that had an electric typewriter was the principle's secretary, (no computer in sight) we (the students) had those manual typewriters that you had to be so heavy handed with, just to type a letter, took me a long time to get out of the habbit of not bashing the hell out of a keyboard on a computer.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Elvandil said:


> Once HP's memristors become mainstream (or something similar), "booting up" will be a phrase that we will soon forget the meaning of. Computers will be instant-on and their architecture will reflect that.


It all goes so fast sometimes, just when you think you are getting the hang of things, it all changes


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Not to bad Gizy


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My first hard disk was a 20mb 8" disk that I paid $800 for at a hamfest, and I had to build the controller, it wasn't included. The first "packaged" hard disk I ever purchased was an external 30mb drive for the IBM-PC, it was $1300 for the drive and 8 bit ISA controller!

Times have changed, I can't even boot up Windows with 30mb of RAM, never mind 30mb of hard disk!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

ozziebeanie said:


> It all goes so fast sometimes, just when you think you are getting the hang of things, it all changes


Yes, and some of those changes are actually good ones that aren't made just for the sake of change.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes some changes are good, like when I updated years ago from 98 to XP Pro, (kicking and screaming) but I survived the transition, (they at least let you view things in the classic format till you had, had a chance to look about in the newer format,) and very happy now. 

Although I think when things are updated to much change at once turns you from a guru in a program to a learner which can be quite hard when they change the whole program and put stuff not even in the same category as before and you have to search to see where they have now put things that you used without thinking before, not just one change but a whole lot at once I think is a bit much.

When I had to use Office 2007 in the work situation (not ever having seen it before) and considered my self pretty good with Office, I had to cheat and down load the trail classic menu bar to use till I had, had time to look around without using that, or I would not have got work out in time.

Quicker boot up time sounds good, but I don't know if it will get to the extent like a TV where its instantly on, but you never know, but that is a change that has advantages, rather than a change that can confuse you.

Just my opinion, and two cents worth, but I still think technology races ahead faster than I can soak up the information.


----------

